# v10 Bugs



## ironinside (Jan 27, 2019)

Smart Summon is cool. The car really does drive itself. Onlookers FREAK OUT in some cases.

Its also got some real bugs.

M3D with FSD tried some really risky moves like trying to fit between two cement posts in two handicqpped parking spots.

Another time it stopped and “looked” and then drove with authority directly at aone of those cement posts, and I had to stop it or crash my car!

This was all at night, in a modestly lit parking lot. It has zero respect for painted parking spot lines.

I have been quite surprised at how well it saw curbs —likely the focus of development. Yet at the same time, it was cruising for a large dumpster without hesitation once too. Different types of recognition, perhaps, but Im afraid there may be some fender benders before this gets perfected.

Overall its cool, but its very BETA, so be wise please and don’t over estimate its computer vision and maturity. It is far from perfect, even if amazing and cool.

I see this release more as a sneak peek at an FSD future, a bone to the FSD early adopters, and the worlds greatest marketing in the history of marketing, bar none.

Not so much a “good to go” release, and I hope updates come quickly.

Careful please everybody, I am surprised by how fast it moves in situations it doesn’t seem to have nailed yet. I would have hoped it throttled down and was more “pensive” in some close call situations.

Did I mention its amazing? 

BE RESPONSIBLE & SAFE.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My first Smart Summon attempt last night was to get my car from my driveway to my neighbors — first attempt it wanted to drive through my house which I obviously shut down. Definitely beta. Awesome... but beta.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Watch out for human “bugs” too - if you freak out the wrong person with smart summon they might just call 911 and report a car left in gear with no driver.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Watch out for human "bugs" too - if you freak out the wrong person with smart summon they might just call 911 and report a car left in gear with no driver.


I find it almost impossible to imagine that scenario playing out.

First, suppose there really were a car left in gear with no driver idling along in a parking lot. Who the heck calls 911 in that situation? There is no earthly way any kind of 911 response will be in time to deal with anything but aftermath. Instead, you'd either 1) watch to see what happens, 2) start yelling at people to get out of the way, or 3) run breathlessly in to a store to hope someone there could do something helpful.

Secondly, from what I've seen in videos smart summon doesn't look remotely like a car left in gear, and I don't think it would occur to anyone to think that's what's going on.

On the other hand, I could imagine some edge cases of people freaking out and thinking the car was possessed, or a remote-controlled robot bomb sent by terrorists, or something like that, and maybe that would generate a call to 911. But I don't think that's something to worry about. Although it's pretty darn cool, smart summon is certainly no weirder than, say, when consumer drones first started flying through our skies.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My first Smart Summon attempt last night was to get my car from my driveway to my neighbors - first attempt it wanted to drive through my house which I obviously shut down. Definitely beta. Awesome... but beta.


It still can't back down my driveway, which is offset from my detached garage by about 6 feet. It comes straight back, aiming at the corner of the house. Meh.



ironinside said:


> I see this release more as a sneak peek at an FSD future, a bone to the FSD early adopters, and the worlds greatest marketing in the history of marketing, bar none.


I see this release as a justification to recognize significant FSD revenue in the 3rd quarter. Maybe cynical, but....


----------



## JP White (Jul 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I find it almost impossible to imagine that scenario playing out.
> 
> First, suppose there really were a car left in gear with no driver idling along in a parking lot. Who the heck calls 911 in that situation? .


I expect you have been fortunate enough to not come across any busy bodies who will call 911 for amazingly trivial reasons. As your life progresses I fear you will be subjected to the 911 busybody like the rest of us.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

large repair bill, I SUMMON THEE! lol

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/summon-settings-discussion.7631/page-7#post-147463

insert animated gif of Michael Jackson eating popcorn here!

I just hope nobody gets hurt.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JP White said:


> I expect you have been fortunate enough to not come across any busy bodies who will call 911 for amazingly trivial reasons. As your life progresses I fear you will be subjected to the 911 busybody like the rest of us.


I'm 53 years old, and have lived in San Francisco, New York City, Washington, DC, and a variety of suburbs. I've had police called on me multiple times: for example, when I broke in to my own car after I locked myself out, when someone reported me for riding between subway cars (I wasn't), for sneaking in to a building (OK--that one was a legit call, sort of, but it was definitely a busy body who called me in).

I have absolutely no doubt that there are lots of calls to 911 for dogs left in cars with dog mode on. I also wouldn't be surprised if, as I said, someone calls 911 because they think the car without a driver must be some kind of foreign plot. And now that I re-read it, maybe I misinterpreted the original post. If the idea is that someone might think a car with no driver is itself sinister, yes, they might call that in.

But if the idea is that someone might call it in because they think it's a runaway car? I don't buy it. They don't look at all like runaways, for one thing.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

ateslik said:


> large repair bill, I SUMMON THEE! lol
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/summon-settings-discussion.7631/page-7#post-147463
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your experience, but how is that relevant to this thread? This is a thread for v10 bugs, and your experience was in September of 2018. Clicking through could easily give someone the impression that your accident occurred under v10 smart summon, rather than v9 (or v8?) regular summon.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I'm sorry for your experience, but how is that relevant to this thread?


I think just in the general sense that everybody should be aware that these features are not foolproof.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Back on top with BUGS, if you have trouble connecting to your Tesla via the app either for Vent or Summon or other feature, check to see if wi-fi is turned on on your phone. Twice in the last 12 hours I had trouble connecting until I turned off wi-fi and was out of range of the nearest remembered wi-fi connection.


----------



## Groenendael (Jan 19, 2018)

Had only one minor issue after the update. The USB drive containing my media was no longer accessible. I have the drive with the media and the drive for sentry mode on the same hub. Unplugged the hub, plugged it back in, and I could once again play the radio shows on the drive.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

During my commute yesterday I noticed that NOA seems a lot more sure of itself. But it also seemed at times like it was processing a lot more data as there was a bit more steering twitch, especially around trucks or merging lanes. 
For the most part this did not present any concern but I did see something that might be a little bit of a regression.

Up until V10 AP and NOA have gotten really good about sensing vehicles in a lane that is merging in to the lane you are in. I would regularly see as many as 3 vehicles highlighted in the visualization as vehicles my car was monitoring. 
This was rock solid. But yesterday a car was just slightly behind the mid-line of my M3 and to the right when his lane began to merge and my car never saw it. Usually it would speed up and allow the car to file in behind me in that instance if there was room to do so, or slow down if need be. This time it completely ignored the car and began to center in to the new wide lane so I had to intervene. I did report this indecent.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm imploring people to PLEASE be careful with Smart Summon. Too many edge cases here to be used daily. In my opinion the only case where this might be useful at the moment is during a torrential downpour and you absolutely positively can't wait for the rain to subside and need your car.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178048607292932098
Please only use it under controlled/known conditions and where traffic is light or non-existent, there are too many bad drivers out there to trust it completely. I've already seen at least 3 incidents online where the car was hit from someone else backing out of a spot and didn't see the car or weren't paying attention and the Tesla was hit. I don't think Smart Summon is fast enough to react to such incidents yet.

Elon has already confirmed they will add flashing light patterns to warn others the car is operating on it's own to get more attention but that's not something that will cure all cases.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178012340383621120
Yes, it's fun to demo to friends but please only do it in empty parking lots until it matures more. Too many people out there are trusting it too fast and assuming it can handle all edge cases.

The last thing we need is to give the trolls online something to use against us or worse, regulators to take something away because we're being irresponsible.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

TrevP said:


> I'm imploring people to PLEASE be careful with Smart Summon. Too many edge cases here to be used daily. In my opinion the only case where this might be useful at the moment is during a torrential downpour and you absolutely positively can't wait for the rain to subside and need your car.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178048607292932098
> ...


Not sure why, but I never can see the twitter posts people put in these forums. just see a big empty space and the twitter icon. I have an account and I'm logged in... What do I need to do?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ibgeek said:


> Not sure why, but I never can see the twitter posts people put in these forums. just see a big empty space and the twitter icon. I have an account and I'm logged in... What do I need to do?


ad blocker?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

ibgeek said:


> Not sure why, but I never can see the twitter posts people put in these forums. just see a big empty space and the twitter icon. I have an account and I'm logged in... What do I need to do?


Turn off your ad blocker or whitelist our site. We have Premium Accounts if you don't want to see ads but not turn off your ad blocker.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Agreed, even in my example I only used it as I had my three children with me and I didn’t want them walking out into the parking lot where it was difficult for other drivers to see.

And yeah, it’s been raining non-stop for three days in Chicago, wasn’t going to wait for it to end 😉


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

TrevP said:


> I'm imploring people to PLEASE be careful with Smart Summon. Too many edge cases here to be used daily. In my opinion the only case where this might be useful at the moment is during a torrential downpour and you absolutely positively can't wait for the rain to subside and need your car.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178048607292932098
> ...


Not the _only_ useful case. Here are three more, off the top of my head:

--If you have a really heavy or bulky package.

--With an elderly relative with limited mobility.

--Late at night if you're not sure that crossing the parking lot on foot is safe.

The warning about using it cavalierly in a crowded lot is a good one, though. I do imagine those cases where the other driver is at fault and yet the car driving itself contributes to the situation will be the most common accidents. Driving a car in a parking lot sometimes requires a light tap on the horn to alert someone who is about to back in to you that you're there. And one thing Teslas don't do yet on their own is honk. At some point, that should become part of the feature set--for example, if emergency braking engages on a highway, shouldn't it also honk the horn? Likewise if the Tesla sees someone backing out of a space in to its position. For now, I'd guess they're worried about false negatives getting people ticked off, but horns--particularly short beeps rather than long blares--are also an effective way of alerting other drivers if there's an impending problem.


----------



## aanderson81 (Sep 13, 2017)

DocScott said:


> I'm 53 years old, and have lived in San Francisco, New York City, Washington, DC, and a variety of suburbs. I've had police called on me multiple times: for example, when I broke in to my own car after I locked myself out, when someone reported me for riding between subway cars (I wasn't), for sneaking in to a building (OK--that one was a legit call, sort of, but it was definitely a busy body who called me in).
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt that there are lots of calls to 911 for dogs left in cars with dog mode on. I also wouldn't be surprised if, as I said, someone calls 911 because they think the car without a driver must be some kind of foreign plot. And now that I re-read it, maybe I misinterpreted the original post. If the idea is that someone might think a car with no driver is itself sinister, yes, they might call that in.
> 
> But if the idea is that someone might call it in because they think it's a runaway car? I don't buy it. They don't look at all like runaways, for one thing.


I've had the police called twice while using dog mode. I'm debating seeing if I can schedule a demo for the local PD to show them how it works incase it happens in town.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

aanderson81 said:


> I've had the police called twice while using dog mode. I'm debating seeing if I can schedule a demo for the local PD to show them how it works incase it happens in town.


Best to be proactive with the PD rather than them acting rash about something they're not aware of. Remember all the reports of cops pulling over Model 3s because they thought people had laptops on their dash?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Watch out for human "bugs" too - if you freak out the wrong person with smart summon they might just call 911 and report a car left in gear with no driver.





DocScott said:


> I find it almost impossible to imagine that scenario playing out.
> 
> First, suppose there really were a car left in gear with no driver idling along in a parking lot. Who the heck calls 911 in that situation? There is no earthly way any kind of 911 response will be in time to deal with anything but aftermath. Instead, you'd either 1) watch to see what happens, 2) start yelling at people to get out of the way, or 3) run breathlessly in to a store to hope someone there could do something helpful.
> 
> ...





JP White said:


> I expect you have been fortunate enough to not come across any busy bodies who will call 911 for amazingly trivial reasons. As your life progresses I fear you will be subjected to the 911 busybody like the rest of us.


I guess this is what happens…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178035594749808640


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

On 32.10 this weekend I had several instances of abandoned lane changes when on autopilot. That had barely happened a few times over the past year, seems to be happening 20% of the time now. Let's see if that improves with 32.11

Sometimes it would move halfway over then move back, other times it wouldn't move at all and blinkers would just be cancelled after ~4 seconds.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

JWardell said:


> On 32.10 this weekend I had several instances of abandoned lane changes when on autopilot. That had barely happened a few times over the past year, seems to be happening 20% of the time now. Let's see if that improves with 32.11
> 
> Sometimes it would move halfway over then move back, other times it wouldn't move at all and blinkers would just be cancelled after ~4 seconds.


I had a lot of that my first highway trip after getting 32.2.1, but a reboot fixed that and the rest of the trip was great.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Spotify:
- I had Spotify stop playing and no option to restart it. The play icon was greyed out.
- Also, there is no way to search Spotify for certain songs or music.
- No Audio using Spotify app integration on my IPhone *(fixed .1) *
- Constant Connection Issues to Spotify. (added)
- Trying to load song, though time counting down and no audio (added)

Joe Mode:
-No audio volume change in forward collision warning alert.

Enhanced Summon:
- Ignored parking spaces as lane markers.
- Drove on the wrong side of the road.
- Looked like it was going to drive into a co-workers truck.
-Doesn't use Bluetooth for the final location on come get me.

AP:
- I had multiple times where the car would swerve out of the lane and into the turn on highways like this instead of driving straight ahead. This was with navigating on autopilot turned off. **Added addition graphic for clarification. Note no stop lines or stop signs.**


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Could just be the NOA that I rarely use, but posting here in case it's a new item. When on NOA this weekend, the car would pass someone going slower on the highway. But when just barely past the car I was passing, it would immediately get back into the other lane... MUCH too close to the car I passed. This happened twice before I gave up on NOA and used regular autopilot the rest of the trip.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Could just be the NOA that I rarely use, but posting here in case it's a new item. When on NOA this weekend, the car would pass someone going slower on the highway. But when just barely past the car I was passing, it would immediately get back into the other lane... MUCH too close to the car I passed. This happened twice before I gave up on NOA and used regular autopilot the rest of the trip.


How are you judging proximity? If you open the rear view cam, it's often not as close as it seems but still closer than I would do it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Autopilot DOES NOT handle intersections. At all. If it happens to do what you wanted, then you got lucky.
The warning presented when you activate Autosteer specifically mentions this:

_Autosteer is designed for use on highways that have a center divider, clear lane markings, *and no cross-traffic.*_​











adam m said:


> AP:
> - I had multiple times where the car would swerve out of the lane and into the turn on highways like this instead of driving straight ahead. This was with navigating on autopilot turned off.
> 
> View attachment 29555


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> How are you judging proximity? If you open the rear view cam, it's often not as close as it seems but still closer than I would do it.


Nothing scientific, just based on when I would have (much later) versus when it was doing so. I felt like one of the two times, the person slowed up because they felt it was too close as well.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

After installation of v10 .(32.10 and then 32.10.11 the next day), the daily range loss - when powered-off and parked - is back to 15-20 miles per day. Sounds like a fan is constantly running. 

Climate control is off, car is powered off using screen controls each time I exit the car.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> Autopilot DOES NOT handle intersections. At all. If it happens to do what you wanted, then you got lucky.
> The warning presented when you activate Autosteer specifically mentions this:
> 
> _Autosteer is designed for use on highways that have a center divider, clear lane markings, *and no cross-traffic.*_​


It wasn't a real intersection, there was no signage other than the marking on the highway as shown in the picture. No stoplights/signs just the leadoff, the car should have driven straight along the path. *I had driven this road before with V9 and didn't have this issue.*

Also, that message is just a Lawyer CYA, not a true limitation of autopilot. I caught the car so no harm, but it feels like a step backward. The cross-traffic is so you don't t-bone someone, not this instance.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

adam m said:


> It wasn't a real intersection


I'm not even sure what you mean by that statement. Your diagram shows an intersection.


> *I had driven this road before with V9 and didn't have this issue.*



I believe you. But like I said, you got lucky. Autopilot cannot handle intersections. It cannot handle exits. It cannot handle lane splits. And it cannot handle this left-hand-turn lane/exit/make-believe intersection.

NoA can handle some additional things like lane splits and exits, but even NoA cannot handle intersections.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

garsh said:


> Autopilot cannot handle intersections. It cannot handle exits. It cannot handle lane splits. And it cannot handle this left-hand-turn lane/exit/make-believe intersection. NoA can handle some additional things like lane splits and exits, but even NoA cannot handle intersections.


Except when it does...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Except when it does...


Like I said, if it's handling a non-supported situation, then you got lucky.
But this is a "v10 bugs" thread. The behavior that adam m describes is not a bug - it's a non-supported use case.

I feel the need to always point out when people are expecting Autopilot to do more than it's designed to do. When people think that Autopilot can do more than its current capabilities, then that's how accidents end up happening.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

I agree with the statements about Auto-summon still being very much beta and to use it cautiously and only under controlled conditions. A couple of my early experiments did not go well (2019.32.11):

Froze up in a busy parking lot such that I had to go "rescue" the car (first and last time I tried auto-summon in a congested area).
No respect for parking space lines.
Heading toward a trolley corral in a parking lot before I aborted.
Backing with a right turn onto my front lawn to execute a 3 point turn to then come into my driveway vs simply executing a hard left turn. There was plenty of room in the cul de sac for that.
I'll only use it as a party trick in a quiet parking lot for now.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

adam m said:


> Enhanced Summon:
> - Ignored parking spaces as lane markers.
> - Drove on the wrong side of the road.
> - Looked like it was going to drive into a co-workers truck.
> -Doesn't use Bluetooth for the final location on come get me.


None of those are bugs. It is documented that it does not recognize lines or drive on the side of the road. It will cut diagonally through spaces. Basically just like your average human idiot in a parking lot  It shouldn't hit anything obvious though, it might come close and then stop for a while replanning things. This is why you always need to be watching, and always be prepared to run up and jump in especially if other traffic appears.


----------



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

Had two bugs and two notes. Spotify froze on me, had to reboot to get it back. Also on Netflix the audio is somewhere between a half a second to a full second behind, just enough to be noticeable. Had Smart Summon make some questionable decisions as well but not sure if that would be considered a bug. Finally I am not seeing any option to select playlists while streaming from my iPhone, Bluetooth audio appears unchanged to me.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

RoccoX said:


> Had two bugs and two notes. Spotify froze on me, had to reboot to get it back. Also on Netflix the audio is somewhere between a half a second to a full second behind, just enough to be noticeable. Had Smart Summon make some questionable decisions as well but not sure if that would be considered a bug. Finally I am not seeing any option to select playlists while streaming from my iPhone, Bluetooth audio appears unchanged to me.


I noticed some audio lag with YouTube. Pausing it seemed to make it worse.


----------



## BDF925 (Oct 3, 2019)

Started loading version 10 on my Model S, but the install froze at 1%. I tried to reboot without success. Instrument panel message says to make a service appointment and the first available is in 3 1/2 weeks! Anyone have a similar issue? Update: Problem resolved itself (sort of) overnight. Everything was still frozen this morning, but I unplugged the power cable and tried rebooting again. This time it woke up and V10 was fully installed. A bit like dealing with MS Windows crashes back in the day.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

when leaving work yesterday afternoon I had the profile bug (all settings change except seat position) happen until I tapped the profile manually on the screen.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I had a weird bug yesterday where the car switched to my wife’s profile after I approached and got in with my phone. This is the first time the car has EVER engaged my wife’s profile as she refuses to drive it. However her phone sits on a counter about 20 feet away, but my phone should have overrode that.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting case. But has anyone tried adjusting lumbar support while watching Netflix???? My lumbar support doesn’t work at all while watching.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

My iPhone will not let me open the door or truck if the car is asleep. It always locks walking away though. This started with 32.11 or the latest iPhone update, I did both the same day. If I have only been away from the car for a few minutes the door will open every time.
Anyone one else have any problems with their phone waking up the car.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Perhaps I figured it out. I deleted and reloaded the Tesla app on my iPhone. One of the suggestions was to allow app to "always" work. I might have had it set to "only while app is open". I will know tomorrow if this was my mistake. I was really missing that feature when it didn't work.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I am still having the same issue. First time in the morning I have to use the card key to unlock and start the car. Several stops on a 4 hour shopping trip the walk up and walk away works as it should. 
My phone always shows disconnected to Tesla in the Bluetooth settings screen. As soon as I open the door it shows connected. For some reason bluetooth seems to be off after a deep sleep until I use the card key or use the app to start the car. 
This all seems to have come with on of the last couple of updates. On 32.11.1 now.


----------



## Perscitus (Feb 23, 2017)

May or may not be v10 related (although new to me under first v10 build), but here goes - with mirror auto fold and auto tilt on - the car will sometimes fail to unfold the passenger side mirror on entry, drive etc. 

Happened three times last few days. So discounting as fluke seems unlikely. Both mirror motors seem operational and work fine on repeat fold unfold cycles.

This in turn highlighted a v9/10 'feature', where while driving or any gear other than park... the option to fold unfold is grayed out.
Seems logical at first, but in a case where one mirror fails to unfold (and would currently necessitate pulling over) or either mirror needs folding while driving (passing a double parked truck, van etc) - neither is possible.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I have discovered one thing else. The owners manual shows a button to activate "lock on walk away" and "unlock on walk up". I don't have the button under the "locks" menu for "unlock on walk up". Perhaps no one does.
The tough part is that after opening the car and starting it with the card key "unlock on walk up" does work. So do I have a software problem, missing button, or a bluetooth problem where it does not work if car is asleep?


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

An actual bug: If you set the display language to Chinese then none of the songs in Caraoke will load.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

RonAz said:


> I have discovered one thing else. The owners manual shows a button to activate "lock on walk away" and "unlock on walk up". I don't have the button under the "locks" menu for "unlock on walk up". Perhaps no one does.


No one has that option anymore, so that's not your problem. I think you're looking at an old manual. "Unlock on walk up" was eliminated some time last year. With that option, the car would unlock and mirrors would unfold before you even touched the door handle. I think they had complaints of the car constantly locking/unlocking when doing stuff like washing the car.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks Lone Ranger. The search continues.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

This might be more of a bad software design complaint than a bug but my USB music is no longer an option on the bottom and is hidden on one tile to the right of my favorite radio stations. It was also not recognizing my music on the same USB that TeslaCam was saving files to without issue but that comes and goes.

I've also found closing out of Netflix difficult as the Tesla control bar hides and I haven't found a fool proof way to get it to reappear.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> This might be more of a bad software design complaint than a bug but my USB music is no longer an option on the bottom and is hidden on one tile to the right of my favorite radio stations. It was also not recognizing my music on the same USB that TeslaCam was saving files to without issue but that comes and goes.
> 
> I've also found closing out of Netflix difficult as the Tesla control bar hides and I haven't found a fool proof way to get it to reappear.


The audio source list dynamically changes based on your most frequently used choices.

You are correct about Netflix being hard to exit. Easiest way is to put your car in Drive. Needs to be fixed.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I’ve had a repeated issue where wall-away locks up but does not fold mirrors, power down the screen or turn off the headlights. Also, drivers seat often (50%?) does not move to profile position in drive.


----------



## Tesla4Me! (Jul 29, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> I've also found closing out of Netflix difficult as the Tesla control bar hides and I haven't found a fool proof way to get it to reappear.


I have found that touching the top of the screen when in Netflix full screen mode brings up the menu with the exit.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Since v10 (difficult to say exactly when it got broken, with three updates in one week, the voice commands ot "Play ..."", "Navigate to...", etc. are broken. The text box displays what I ask it to do (for example I say "play eagles" and it shows "Play Eagles") but then goes to the text entry keyboard and NEVER executes the command.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

Tesla4Me! said:


> I have found that touching the top of the screen when in Netflix full screen mode brings up the menu with the exit.


I have tried touching the top of the screen from left to right both while playing, paused, and in the selection menu with only occasional success. I was hoping someone had found a specific spot that always worked.


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> Since v10 (difficult to say exactly when it got broken, with three updates in one week, the voice commands ot "Play ..."", "Navigate to...", etc. are broken. The text box displays what I ask it to do (for example I say "play eagles" and it shows "Play Eagles") but then goes to the text entry keyboard and NEVER executes the command.


That's weird because this past weekend after my update I didn't notice any issue with voice commands for both calling or navigating. I haven't really played with media control yet though.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> That's weird because this past weekend after my update I didn't notice any issue with voice commands for both calling or navigating. I haven't really played with media control yet though.


The change to media control has been noted elsewhere. I'm not sure it's a bug (from Tesla's point of view), but I don't like this change. Hands-free should be hands-free.


----------



## RichKeller5 (Oct 9, 2019)

My wife’s iphone key suddenly does not work. This IPhone just updated to IOS 13.1.2 last night. My other iPhones work, one using iOS 13.1.1 and 12.0. This last iphone was added tonight. Could be Apple iOS changes in it’s Bluetooth protocol that Tesla uses. 

I’m have Tesla mobile service Friday.

Does anyone running iOS 13.11.2?


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I’ve had zero issues with IOS 13.1.2 on my iPhone XS. Not any prior releases for that matter.

As for the Netflix question - also applies to Hulu and Cuphead - simply touching at the top of the display - where the ‘menu’ header would appear brings up the bar to adjust volume and close the app 100% of the time. If you are touching in the bezel area, you’ll likely find it hit or miss, and mostly miss.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

We are having problems with the Media icon. For me, it works as intended but for my wife, it is grayed out. Anyone else seeing this type of behavior?


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> I've also found closing out of Netflix difficult as the Tesla control bar hides and I haven't found a fool proof way to get it to reappear.


Touch and hold at the very top of the active screen area for a couple of seconds. The menu appears after you take your finger off. Then quickly press the X on the top right before the menu hides again. This works for me consistently,


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RichKeller5 said:


> My wife's iphone key suddenly does not work. This IPhone just updated to IOS 13.1.2 last night. My other iPhones work, one using iOS 13.1.1 and 12.0. This last iphone was added tonight. Could be Apple iOS changes in it's Bluetooth protocol that Tesla uses.
> 
> I'm have Tesla mobile service Friday.
> 
> Does anyone running iOS 13.11.2?


I'm on a 13.2 iOS release, and have had no issues now or when on 13.1.x


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NEO said:


> We are having problems with the Media icon. For me, it works as intended but for my wife, it is grayed out. Anyone else seeing this type of behavior?


do you mean the 'theater'? it will only work when in Park. 
or are you taking about some of the existing audio options we'd already had?


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> do you mean the 'theater'? it will only work when in Park.
> or are you taking about some of the existing audio options we'd already had?


Doh, thanks for pointing out what should have been obvious!


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

My iPhone XR and 32.11.1 seem to have sorted out their differences. For the last two days unlock and lock have been working the way it should. Thanks for the comments.
I hope that my new black very, very, very small Model 3 works as well.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Our telephone “recents” list no longer updates. The list is a frozen reminder of our calls before V10. I plan to delete and re-add the phone key to see if that solves the problem. We are on 2019.32.12.1 and have been on every V10 release. 

We’ve also had intermittent issues with homelink not opening or closing the garage door and profiles not adjusting the seat properly (from Easy Entry to the driver’s profile) when we get into the car. The display shows the name of the driver but the seat stays put. Both issues are easy to correct with a tap of the appropriate option on the screen.

Finally, an annoyance that I can’t remember happening before V10 but may not be new. The fairly new feature where the car detects the phone of the person entering the car on the drivers side and swaps the profile accordingly does change the profile but does not change the phone Bluetooth connection. For example, on Monday Person 1 is driving so his profile is active and Bluetooth connects to his phone. On Tuesday Person 2 takes the wheel and Person 1 is in the passenger seat. The profile automatically changes to Person 2 as expected, but Bluetooth stays connected to Person 1’s phone. Note that this happens every time the driver changes, so I don’t know if it’s related to the issues in the second paragraph.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Finally, an annoyance that I can't remember happening before V10 but may not be new. The fairly new feature where the car detects the phone of the person entering the car on the drivers side and swaps the profile accordingly does change the profile but does not change the phone Bluetooth connection. For example, on Monday Person 1 is driving so his profile is active and Bluetooth connects to his phone. On Tuesday Person 2 takes the wheel and Person 1 is in the passenger seat. The profile automatically changes to Person 2 as expected, but Bluetooth stays connected to Person 1's phone. Note that this happens every time the driver changes, so I don't know if it's related to the issues in the second paragraph.


This may be by design, rather than a bug.

I know that in our two Chevys (both 2014 models, see signature line), there is a "pecking order" of bluetooth devices that the car will attempt to connect to. If the car notes the presence in the car of Bluetooth Device A at the top of the pecking order, it will connect preferentially to that device, regardless of the other devices detected in the vehicle.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> This may be by design, rather than a bug.
> 
> I know that in our two Chevys (both 2014 models, see signature line), there is a "pecking order" of bluetooth devices that the car will attempt to connect to. If the car notes the presence in the car of Bluetooth Device A at the top of the pecking order, it will connect preferentially to that device, regardless of the other devices detected in the vehicle.


True, but I'm assuming that the Chevys have no way to determine who is in the drivers seat. The pecking order is their only option, as was the case with the Model 3 before a V9 (or thereabouts) update that ties the profiles to phones and recognizes which phone is entering the driver's door. With that change, the car now sets the profile (seat and steering wheel position, configuration options etc.) based on the driver. Knowing the driver's phone also means it can change the Bluetooth connection, but it's not doing that now. What I can't swear to is that it was working as I described after the V9 update, but I can't imagine I wouldn't have noticed this until now. I believe it worked through all the V9 iterations and broke with V10.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Our telephone "recents" list no longer updates. The list is a frozen reminder of our calls before V10. I plan to delete and re-add the phone key to see if that solves the problem.


Update after loading 32.12.2 last night: The good news is that Tesla seems to be aware of the issue because the release wiped out all of our existing recents and contacts. A message appears when we open the two tabs: "Preparing to import" "recent calls" or "contacts". The bad news is that the message and accompanying spinning circle never go away, and neither list is populated. Rebooting (brake and two thumbs) didn't help. I will submit a bug report.


----------



## Greg Smith (Jun 23, 2018)

I have issues that started in the last month or so (maybe just before V10). The issue is with FM radio. I have lots of issues where FM radio locks up or shows the wrong station info when playing another station (not an HD substation but an entirely different station). When trying to listen to games on local radio this makes it almost impossible. One symptom when showing the wrong station, it will eventually change to that station. Pressing the shortcut to the radio station I want will continue to show the wrong station but will play the station I want for a while (minutes) before dropping out again.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

Tesla Newbie said:


> Update after loading 32.12.2 last night: The good news is that Tesla seems to be aware of the issue because the release wiped out all of our existing recents and contacts. A message appears when we open the two tabs: "Preparing to import" "recent calls" or "contacts". The bad news is that the message and accompanying spinning circle never go away, and neither list is populated. Rebooting (brake and two thumbs) didn't help. I will submit a bug report.


My problem too, the "preparing to import" spinning wheel. Bluetooth quirks in general also. Hard to nail down. But as the "preparing to import" issue is happening, the phone key works, the audio streaming from phone works and if I dial from my phone it routes it through the car just fine, but super annoying problem hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Numbersix said:


> My problem too, the "preparing to import" spinning wheel. Bluetooth quirks in general also. Hard to nail down. But as the "preparing to import" issue is happening, the phone key works, the audio streaming from phone works and if I dial from my phone it routes it through the car just fine, but super annoying problem hopefully they fix it soon.


in the past, some found this was cause by having contacts in their phone with non standard characters. Either foreign alphabets or emoji 'letters'. Check and see if that is the case with any of yours and rename them and try again.


----------



## TiburonT (Oct 26, 2019)

I have an iPhone (two different ones during time) and every time I receive or make a call when I hang up the radio comes on. Has anybody that hasd this problem have a fix


----------

